# Help in Indiana, lost malt needs home



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)

Help her in Indiana


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is the previous thread with more info about this girl in Fort Wayne, IN: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/122623-found-maltese-lost-long-time.html :thumbsup:

Maybe someone here would know which rescue group would be best suited to help foster this girl and find her her forever home? He hasn't heard back from the rescue groups he has contacted so far.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheryl Filson is in Illinois, she is with AMAR. She should be able to get you in touch with the right people. Contact information can be found on this page:

American Maltese Association National Rescue Program


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I posted in the other thread. I think North Central Maltese Rescue is the closest to Indiana. If he calls Mary Palmer and she is too far, maybe she can tell him where to go.


----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## The guardian (Oct 18, 2012)




----------

